# Wish List FIsh



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats your wish list fish, for your planted tank????


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

In my bigger tank I've got female bettas, neons, rasboras, livebearers of random sorts, cories and khulis.

In my smaller tank I want to get cardinal tetras, and some panda cory cats, though I really don't hold out any hope for getting pandas, since I don't want to order offline for my fish(seriously, plants are the only live things I've ever bought online that weren't decimated in the mail >.<) and no one here gets them. . . The one store that tried got a completely different species.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Easy... i got this list saved in my comp. LOL.









12 Heterandria formosa female and males.

and around 30 pcs of...








Epiplatys annulatus

or









Tanichthys micagemma

or









I bought some Boraras urophthalmoides and found out that they are different from these! Boraras merah

lastly...hope i m not too greedy...








Sundadanio axelrodi

So when issit coming santa? Hehe


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great question!!!

There's one species I'm after and that's Tilapia joka, but haven't room for them at the moment even if I could find them. They're dwarf cichlids, not the huge lawn-mower tilapias!
http://burnel.club.fr/Victo/Tjoka.jpg

The other thing I was after was some lampeyes after seeing some in a LFS and kicking myself for not buying them, so I've ordered some eggs off Aquabid and have some of these, 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwkillifishe1181528963 coming soon! I just love the bright reflective eyes, which aren't very clear in the above picture, but should look great in a dimly lit planted tank.

Edit: BTW does anyone have any knowledge on this killi? I can find loads on other Lampeyes, but nothing at all on this type.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would like to try my hand at Discus oneday or a tank full of the micro/nano fish.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Zebra/tiger otos, Sundanio axelrodi, Nannostomus mortenthaleri (coral red pencilfish), Corydoras aeneus "Black"


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My wish list, and hopefully soon to be a reality after I get my house situation settled is..

One large solid looking school of harlequin rasboros or cardinal tetras
A few angelfish to rule the upper hemisphere 
Some sort of uncommon pleco
And finally apistogramma cacatuoides to rule the bottom territory

Simple enough huh?


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I am going to do Altum Angels soon. I am waiting for them to come in season.


----------



## meglet (Oct 12, 2005)

Colisa Fasciata (Banded Gouramis) have moved back to the wish list. They were supposed to be the centerpiece fish in my new 46 bow, but I couldn't resist a pair of the Angels someone traded into my lfs the other day.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Captive bred Amazon leaf fish.


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Discus, mts, chreey shrimp, marble bristlenose pleco


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sabwa respelendens school
Rasbora erythromycron group
Ember tetra school
pearl gourami pair (maybe- to keep the small guys schooling)
botia sidthimunki
bee shrimp (or some other shrimp)
amano shrimp
gold nugget pleco (my fav)
ottos

all for a 75 gallon.
i those would look good together.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Three or four female Checkerboard cichlids ( Dicrossus filamentosus ) to go with my _eight_ ALL MALES who now own my 75g. Of course, then I'll probably need to start shuffling them around when/if they start spawning.


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

BRACKISH WATER of ASIA	30-40 gallon (divider between puffers and others)


Orange Chromide x 2 

Bumblebee Goby x 2	

Indian Glass Fish x 6 

Knight Goby x 1 

Green Spotted Puffer x 2

I want to have this set-up in my future biology class to show the varieties of adaptation found within a single environment, thus illustrating Darwin's Theory of Evolution. (course I still have two more years of college ahead of me.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Desert- Cool! What's your field of study? Bio? anything specificly?


----------



## bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

Elassoma okefenokee, (can't talk myself into buying them)
Dario hysignon
Snowball shrimp
black tiger shrimp
Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis

AND...
Sundadanio axelrodi babies (I've been trying all summer and they won't breed after being fed 4 different live foods daily, simulated rainstorms to go with actual rainstorms, giant waterchanges, and temp increases)


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

Six said:


> Desert- Cool! What's your field of study? Bio? anything specificly?


I'm currently striving for a double major: history and art education, however if i can navigate all the red tape at the University of Arizona i'll have a third major, Science Education with a focus in Biology. i'm trying to get three Bachelors degrees so i can teach high school art, world history, and science in any state.

but the U of A is not user friendly so I might have to make do with the standard two I highly recomend to EVERYONE go to community college first and get an AA it will save you a lot of money, and you can afford to try different things.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

bryony- are the pygmy sunfish expensive? ive seen them a few times in ohio and i dont remember them being too expensive. they do seem to be seasonal though. i never saw them much. The axelrod tetras are that difficult to breed? I've never tried many tetra, but im sure a fish that small will lay some tiny itty bitty almost invisible eggs. the fry, good lord, would have to be really small. getting them breeding will be awesome and i wish you luck!

Damsel-
OSU is the same way. There's so much red tape I end up making mistakes and taking longer to get through some coursework than it should. I have all my GECs out of the way via CC, but taking all these sciences at once is hard. Plus i dont have a great advisor and no one in my immediate family has gone to college so i have no help there. very frustrating process. I'm a zoology major wondering if id like to teach. i sure would like it.  or id do field research or maybe go for a wilderness med certification... i dunno.


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

well SIX i wish you the best of luck, hopefully you won't end like me with a passion for more subjects than you can deal with. :doh: someday we'll graduate!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Um, too late!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Dicrossus filamentosus - hopefully I'll have some soon!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Apisto elizabethae as soon as i have the tank space and funds to get them. my fav fish besides t. canditi


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

There are two fish I would love to try and they are: Discus and Apisto elizabethae. Although if I do try my hand at raising Discus, I will have to get a much larger tank.....another wish of mine..*EG*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pseudomogil furcatus
Rasbora vaterifloris

I can't find more furcatus to save my life. The LFS used to have them all of the time.

I did pick up some nice Sundadanio axelrodi the other day though. 18 for $22.50


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had nearly all the fish lsted so far. The ones that really stick out are the annulatus and the microrasbora. Utterly worth it and nicer than even seems possible.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree, the annulatus are amazing. I've never kept them because I like my tanks open top style and killies like to jump.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I did pick up some nice Sundadanio axelrodi the other day though. 18 for $22.50


That's a great deal. I can't imagine that is much over wholesale, actually. I wonder how many will live, they seem to be very finiky fish. Keep us posted


----------

